# Brichardi- need advice



## JJJ333 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for accepting me on the forum! I purchased some Brichardi fry about 6 months ago. I only got 3 of them as I was just not sure whether I would keep them alive and since they are new to me. They are in a 30 gallon aquarium. My biggest concern is that two of them seem to have grown... to around 2" (which is my second concern) and the other one has not grown as much. The other one is also darker colored and appears stressed, I think (dark eyes and stays in the corner most of the time). Today I did some more research and discovered that while my tank is staying about 72*, they actually need 78*-84* I remedied this (but only today) by switching out the heater that I had in there with another that I have more control over. Today they are 'out' more. The two that look healthy have been staying in caves quite a bit. Usually the one is in one cave and the other is in one right beside it but sometimes I see them both go into the same cave. Since I've turned the temp up and they're coming out more, I'm definitely seeing some aggression between them and the small one. I was under the impression that maybe the smaller one was male or female and the other 2 were the opposite but now I am wondering if the 2 healthy ones are a pair and they're picking on the 'third wheel'. What do you think? Should I relocate the guy and see if he does better alone or in a community tank? 

If I added more to the tank they would be older and bigger... would that be safe?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

If they were all from the same litter originally they should be fine together, a breeding pair will allow relatives to stick around, but if they are from different sources or you are not sure then once they pair they will kill all others in the tank. Neolamprologus brichardi


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya I agree. Brichadis are what's called a generation breeder. If its a family member they will help defend the fry, if its non kin, then they will defend the colony to whatever extent needed. But if they came from the same source they should be just fine. Aggression doesn't always mean danger. You'll pick on your younger siblings but you don't mean real harm.


----------



## JJJ333 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you! They are all siblings so I guess I'll leave them in there. If they are spawning then maybe they will play nice after the fry are born. Thanks again!!!!!


----------

